# Botfly infection in Tortoises?



## WallieTheTortoise (Sep 6, 2011)

Hey everyone, so I was just browsing some tortoise websites and pictures and I stumbled upon a box turtle that had over 100 botfly larvae. I know that it can affect box turtles that are WC, but what about tortoises, particularly Russian tortoises? I couldn't find much on it...but am very curious....


----------



## pandacakes (Sep 6, 2011)

What I know about bot flies, they are very host specific. The same kind of infestations that are seen in box turtles are by far less common in other species of turtles and tortoises. I have heard of a few cases of tortoises being infected and they were all different species. So I think that bot fly infestations in tortoises must be pretty rare. If your tortoise goes outside, make sure that he doesn't have any injuries such as cuts, scrapes, puncture wounds, etc, as they can become infested with maggots.


----------



## WallieTheTortoise (Sep 6, 2011)

Ok, I see. My tort is WC that's why I'm curious.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 6, 2011)

Just in case there are some who don't know what "bot" is:

A bot fly will lay her cluster of eggs on (usually a mammal, but I've seen it in box turtles) the skin. The warmth of the host body causes the eggs to hatch and the very tiny larva burrow into the skin. The larva grows and eventually looks like a little volcano or large pimple. Each bump will house one very large larva. Eventually the larva erupts and falls out, to continue the cycle on the ground.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 7, 2011)

I didn't even know we had Bot fly here. I thought they were only in other country's. Sorry!!! and thanks


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 7, 2011)

One of our members, Dee from NJ adopted a turtle with an old treated wound that was covered with some covering (can't recall which one of the types used in the past it was). Not long after she took in it, the covering came loose. Once it was off, she found atleast one maggot still alive, after what would have been months apparently. (Real details are sketchy in this old mind sorry). The lesson is, if you do have an open wound on an animal inside. Clean the wound super carefully and try to keep either the wound covered or the animal inside until healed over.


----------



## Redstrike (Sep 7, 2011)

pandacakes said:


> What I know about bot flies, they are very host specific. The same kind of infestations that are seen in box turtles are by far less common in other species of turtles and tortoises. I have heard of a few cases of tortoises being infected and they were all different species. So I think that bot fly infestations in tortoises must be pretty rare. If your tortoise goes outside, make sure that he doesn't have any injuries such as cuts, scrapes, puncture wounds, etc, as they can become infested with maggots.



Maggots would actually help clean the wound, even though they appear disgusting, they'll only eat necrotic tissues. We use them in hospitals to help prevent infection. That said, it would be less than charming to see your tortoises wound wriggling with maggots, can't say I'd enjoy it!


----------

